# Cardboard Cauldron WIP



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Well the cauldron I had started and nearly finished for the $20 prop contest is a bust, the texture cracked, the legs kept falling off, it was a disaster, so I scrapped it. And started this new one.

I cut 36, 30in long strips of cardboard with a globe pattern I found using a 3d sphere model. I cut off the bottom face and the top 5 faces to create my pattern. I taped it on the double thick cardboard, scored all the lines with a thumbtack. I cut out the strips but didn't cut out along the horizontal edges, I just cut deep enough for it to bend. I then taped along the vertical edges as you can see in the picture.

Its not complete but the outer shell is done. I have finished the legs but there not attached yet and I'll be making the rim and handles out of used TP rolls. As of right now the total cost for this thing is <$2. But I still have to paper mache and paint it.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great! looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looking really Great!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We can call you a cooper now


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks great . Nice job on supporting the walls . I like the idea of using a 3d sphere model , may have to borrow that one . Following along to see the final result .


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome Dude!
Ambitious, tedious and brilliant!
Can't wait to see the progression.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice job! You nailed the form, it looks great!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I would be so proud of that cardboard substructure that I wouldn't want to cover it all up! I love it.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Got the legs on, and started on the rim. I'll see if my lady can take a pic for me as I'm at work.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, that is really creative!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

okay here's the legs. They're held on right now with tack nails and hot glue.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Great way to build this!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

that is cool,, love the legs on it~~~


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Here's a progress pic from this morning. I papermached the inside, and painted the top half of the outside afterwards.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I Like!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks Awesome!!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Drips or no drips, with wife says no, my decision is split.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think the drips themselves are fine. The even coverage on the lip of the cauldron doesn't look quite right, though.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't mind the drips. I might go over them with a wash of the black to tone them down a bit though. Great cauldron though! Very nice look to it.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

thanks, I'll give a wash a shot after I finish the hot coals. Maybe it will fix the lip issue too.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

finished! no fog test yet though


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I would not have believed this is made from cardboard if I hadn't been following this thread! Stupendous work!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You've made yourself one good-looking cauldron, dude


----------

